# and the new WR is...



## Hadley4000 (Mar 21, 2009)

4:46.19 4x4 BLD. Go Chris!


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 21, 2009)

Which comp was this? Congrats anyway though lol


----------



## Kian (Mar 21, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> 4:46.19 4x4 BLD. Go Chris!



WHOA. Chris has been practicing. Awesome to see. 2 American WR's today. Now tell Jason or Andrew to set the 3x3 WR.

Edit: I hope someone got this on video!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 21, 2009)

What the... Good job Chris! Gonna get sub10 5x5x5 BLD too?


----------



## blah (Mar 21, 2009)

Ultimate pwnage.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh, WOW!!!! Ville actually still has competition!!!

Way to go, Chris!!!!!!!!!

That is so cool! I'm so happy for you, Chris!

Okay Ville, your turn...


----------



## coinman (Mar 21, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> What the... Good job Chris! Gonna get sub10 5x5x5 BLD too?



What's your best unofficial time on the 4x4?


----------



## Micael (Mar 21, 2009)

completly astonishing


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 21, 2009)

coinman said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > What the... Good job Chris! Gonna get sub10 5x5x5 BLD too?
> ...



3:49.94


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2009)

I wonder what Chris's best at home is.

Chris, have you been secretly practicing the past 3 months while you've been claiming on here that you haven't been? Was it all a trick? Or did you just mysteriously get better after not practicing for three months?

Hmm, maybe I need to take a long break...


----------



## Kian (Mar 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I wonder what Chris's best at home is.
> 
> Chris, have you been secretly practicing the past 3 months while you've been claiming on here that you haven't been? Was it all a trick? Or did you just mysteriously get better after not practicing for three months?
> 
> Hmm, maybe I need to take a long break...



My thoughts exactly, I was (happily) shocked by that time!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

Where did you get the results from?

Way to go Chris!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Which comp was this? Congrats anyway though lol



Chattahoochee? I think..


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 21, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > Which comp was this? Congrats anyway though lol
> ...


Think? He's delegate!


----------



## Micael (Mar 21, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > What's your best unofficial time on the 4x4?
> ...



What!!!!? that is a normal 3x3 BLD for me


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 21, 2009)

Finally, the US gets some WR's again!

Congrats Chris, you deserve this a lot!


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 21, 2009)

Yay! Chris = master of big cubes BLD
The champion for 3 years. No one else has stayed at the top for any event for so long.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > a small kitten said:
> ...



Lol. Didn't see that, Thanks Lucas


----------



## anders (Mar 22, 2009)

Ville and Chris, have you ever met in person? I have met both of you, and I am quite conviced that you would really like each other.

/Anders


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 22, 2009)

Also had an NAR(Lofty OH avg 19.33) and 4 Vietnamese NRs


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 22, 2009)

Uploading Chris' WR solve right now.

Edit: Enjoy! Great job Chris.


----------



## Feanaro (Mar 22, 2009)

I got it on video, it's on a video tape recorder though... but when we get back home, we'll transfer it to digital and I'll upload it on youtube.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 22, 2009)

He's like "OMG That's craazzyyy"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2009)

That was so cool to watch! Best reaction ever from Chris! Thanks so much for getting it on video!

I just got through talking to Chris on the phone. He said he really mostly didn't practice over the past few months. One thing he said was that he hadn't used that particular memory journey in 5 months or so, and as a result his memory was rock-solid. It looks like that can really help!

Also, he said this solve was 100% pure BH. So clearly BH is a pretty successful method.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks so much for getting it on video!



No problem. I'll also have to upload some of Lofty's OH solves that were part of his NA average.


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's funny how all of this is out before they update the records on the WCA site.


----------



## pjk (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing. Congrats Chris!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratz Dan Cohen aswell!

5x5 average: *1:16.75*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow...
I'm only some 90 seconds better than that.
Without a blindfold...

That's more than a minute off of the old WR, cool.
Congratulations, and lets see a sub 4 soon


----------



## moogra (Mar 24, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Uploading Chris' WR solve right now.
> 
> Edit: Enjoy! Great job Chris.



Oh man what a beast.
4 minutes???? It takes me like 20 min to do a 3x3 lol with like 20% accuracy


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2009)

I have watched the 2:08-jump-for-timer about 10 times now 

Extremely impressive to hit the pads so accurately!

And at 2:40 and afterwards that blindfolded is suddenly transformed into a..........headband  Another Ville-double-identity?

Chris combined fast and accurate memo with small delays, fast turning and efficient solving. This is one of the most impressive WR's so far! I don't know if any record has ever been beaten by such a large margin (well, maybe 2x2x2 single and old multiblind)


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everybody,

Thanks for the kind comments. Arnaud, to answer your post I practiced the transition from solving with my hands under the music stand to stopping the timer with my eyes closed several times while they scrambled my cube. If you'll notice, last year I hit the music stand when I went to stop the timer (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5RpaHsOmWo) at 6:36. I remembered this and didn't want to do it again this year.

As for the record, I want to be very clear to give credit to Ville and his amazing times. I think it is only a, probably short, matter of time before this record is broken by Ville or somebody else practicing big cubes BLD. Records are meant to be broken however, and I am at least glad to have held it again.

They tell me that memo took 2:22, so that means solving took 2:24. That memo is extremely fast for me, and I think this is mostly because I rested that particular memory journey since October - so about 5 months time of not using it. I felt the images were very easy to see during recall, and I only had a couple short delays. Many thanks to John Louis and J. Bernett at the 2007 World Championship for convincing me to do this with my competition journeys. I am indebted to them.

Again, much credit to Ville and Mike and the other big cube BLD'ers. In no way am I naive enough to think this record is here to stay, I know it will be broken. At such a point I would simply try my best to attempt to get it back

;-)

Chris


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Extremely impressive to hit the pads so accurately!



I thought the exact same thing once I saw he was almost done and how low his time was going to be. I was hoping he wouldn't spend too much time looking around for the timer even though he practiced beforehand. Luckily, he hit it right on.

Out of curiosity, what would happen if somebody accidentally hit the reset button? DNF, I guess?


----------



## flee135 (Mar 24, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Extremely impressive to hit the pads so accurately!
> ...



I've done that before. It was a DNF. 

anyway, amazing solve! I expected the next record to be from Ville!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ...At such a point I would simply try my best to attempt to get it back
> 
> ;-)



For me, this is the best news of all. Chris intends to try to get it back even if Ville beats it. That makes me very happy.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2009)

So, in order for getting a blind world record you should:
a) NOT practise your memo
b) DO practise stopping the timer

Thanks for the excellent tip


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris:

You need to update your records at http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/times.html. You now have an official time that beats the *unofficial* times you have listed there - you're way out of date!


----------

